# Waking up earlier with age



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Jeremy Carlson of Top Gear said, "One of the benefits of getting older is you wake up earlier and see these majestic sunrises."

It got me thinking that I AM waking up earlier. Sleeping earlier too. Never used to see the sun rise but now see a lot of them.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

yup


----------



## ArronV (Dec 20, 2015)

Always been a morning person (5am-6am). If I were to sleep even until 8 I would feel my day was half shot.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

I got up at 3:30 am the majority of my life, I sleep in most days now.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Used to wake up at 6 but now I'm ready to go before that.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Not that I'm old, (38) but I've always been a morning person. If I sleep until 7 I feel like I'm burning daylight. Most days I'm up before 5. Riding into the sunrise is great!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Up and out at 5:00 am daily. I'm usually awake at 3:30 but I don't get out of bed. 

Weekends I sleep in until 6:30 then pound the pedals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

ArronV said:


> Always been a morning person (5am-6am). If I were to sleep even until 8 I would feel my day was half shot.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

I get up at 5:30 every day. During work days I set the alarm but seem to get up about 5:28-29 just before it goes off. Weird .....


----------



## santacruzr (Aug 11, 2015)

Yea, I get up early. Then I pee and go back to bed.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

santacruzr said:


> Yea, I get up early. Then I pee and go back to bed.


Ha... sounds familiar.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sorry to barge in here, only 46  Wish it were so, it used to be somewhat, until I got the dreaded ChickeV virus end of 2014, now it takes me well over an hour to just get up and get my breakfast, but I'm still not awake yet  Do find the less sleep I get the easier it is to get up because of less joint pain from being static for too long, but still feel tired. Older age+ChickV=Mornings basically suck.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

You would think after 6 beers at the bar last night I'd be able to sleep for more than 4 hours and it wasn't cause I had to pee!


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I'm definitely am shifting my schedule to earlier as I get older. I remember when I was in my 20's and we'd meet at somone's house for a night out at 8:30 or 9:00. Then head out by 10:00, close the bars at 2:00...then maybe continue to get stupid after that.

Now when I make dinner reservations on a Saturday, 5:00 or 6:00 is starting to be the trend vs. 7:00.

I see some 4:00 Luby's early-bird specials in my future.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I've always been an early bird. During the week I have to be ready and out of the house by 7:00. I wake up at the same time on weekends (around 6) but like to ease into caturday and bunday.


----------



## Dirk Ross (Jun 13, 2014)

For years (I'm 56) I haven't been able to sleep past 5:00 am or so no matter what time I go to sleep.


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

I always wake up at 5:00. Doesn't matter if it's a workday, weekend, or vacation. Doesn't matter what time I went to bed the night before.

It's always been that way. Same for my dad and his dad.

I think I just like having an hour or two to myself before the rest of the household is stirring.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

What is this morning thing you all speak of?


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

That 4 hour sleep caught up to me all day. 2 or 3 Naps (CRS) then to bed at 11pm. But woke up at 0630! WHOO WHOO


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

My entire life I've been early bed/early rise. By 9PM, I'm draggin, but by 4:30am, I'm awake and ready to go man go. I woke up at 2:30am a couple days ago, got up, worked on a project in the computer for an hour, went back to sleep for an hour, and was awake again. I love mornings.


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

I really started to become an early riser about 15 years ago, around 40 y.o.
Right around the same time we moved to the mountains outside Durango and installed a hot tub. Sitting in a hot tub at 6:00am, where you can see the sunrise, is a great way to start the day. Birds are getting active; I've seen deer, elk, bear, coyotes, fox and more from that hot tub early in the morning. 
Don't get me started about 3:00 am soaks during meteor showers!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I remember wondering, as a kid, why my dad would get up so dang early on the weekends. I understand it now, although on occasion, I will manage to remain in the sack until 8 or later. 

I absolutely love mornings, particularly in the warmer months. Nothing better than sitting on the patio with my wife, having our coffee and reading the paper. Sunrise, birds, gardens....just awesome.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

I wake up when the sun comes up. If I need to be up earlier I set an alarm.


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

I get up when the sun comes up. It really comes in handy in the summer, when I head out to ride at 5:30 am, I can get in a good 2-3 hour ride before it gets hot.


----------



## lkfoster (Apr 2, 2004)

Just listened to a BBC Radio 4 In Our Time podcast from back in December on circadian rhythms and they said that past your 50s or earlier your body clock starts going backwards toward pre-pubescence. 

Beyond the getting up to pee bit that seems to be true for me. Just can't find anything worth getting out of bed for early though, too many early morning rowing practices in college ruined being up early for me. Don't care how hot that it'll be, I'm not getting up early.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Always been a morning person, ADHD has that tendency, then I got older and it was easier to get up early; maybe harder to stay up late?

Then I moved to the land of eternal sunshine (WA State) and the sun comes up at 4am mid summer, so not only am I awake but it's easier to get up 

I also find that as I've aged I am calmer, less easily provoked, and more thoughtful 

Of course my body aches in all ways, this morning I could barely cut my toenails without leaning against the bed.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Don't worry, it will eventually morph into insomnia and you will see many meteor showers, lunar eclipses etc.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I was a night owl all my life but I think having to get up early to get my kids to school has changed that. I've recently come to realize my work hours seem to greatly influence my sleep more than I realized. Not necessarily working beyond bedtime but it seems that the later I get home, the later I end up going to bed, it's as if my body requires a certain amount of awake time away from work, or maybe it is more my mind as I have a bad habit of staying up even when tired. When I get home at a decent time, I seem to be a lot better at going to bed at a decent time.


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

I must not be old enough yet.

Since I am up before 5:00am during the week, I capitalize on any opportunity to sleep in.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Early light has begun!

I like waking early and feeling ready to roll, it means more time to play.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> Early light has begun!
> 
> I like waking early and feeling ready to roll, it means more time to play.


It's actually darker in the morning since the time change which I don't care for but it's still light enough to ride.

I wake up between 5:00 and 5:30 pretty much every day. On the trail by 6:30 during the school year (still have my youngest at home) and by 5:45-6:00 in the summers. I love morning rides and seeing the sun rise. The air is fresher, my mind and body is fresher and it just feels good. I have a harder time motivating myself to ride if I wait until afternoon to get out.

It used to be I could sleep in when I wanted to.... but that seems to be more and more difficult. Some mornings I'll stay in bed longer but I still wake up early...... and I can totally identify with the getting up to pee comment.

And it's Jeremy Clarkson FC, not Carlson.


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

fc said:


> Jeremy Carlson of Top Gear said, "One of the benefits of getting older is you wake up earlier and see these majestic sunrises."


69 here. About 10 years ago got into the habit of always getting up a 4:30 am everyday due to work load. (Semi driver...home every-nite.) two or three days of the m-f week were 12-14 hr days; just was easier to get up early every day.

On weekends I am out of the house about 45 mim. before sunrise for a ride or a 1.5 -2.0 hr walk, rain or shine; that is, as long as the wind is not too strong for an umbrella to guard against the rain.

There are sunrises that should not be missed!


----------

